# My project to get people started in mead making



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

(If this post doesn't fit this forum, let me know where best to put it!)

On the topic of what to do with a couple hundred pounds of extra fall honey, my husband and I have been working on a make-your-own-mead kit idea. Mead is one of our favorite drinks and *the* reason we started keeping bees in the first place. (It was really only supposed to be a small, three-hive hobby... but I got hooked!)

Y'all know that a basic mead is really easy to make. But "entre" kits around generally make a fun hobby look really, really daunting. We want to let people dabble their toes in making mead. Let them make a beverage to drink in the comfort of their own homes, not submit to competition. If they don't like it, no great loss of time, money and effort. If they do, then there's plenty of time to fine-tune and specialize their process. One of our beta-testers never made a drop of wine; he's now on his second batch and is more proud of his mead than he is of his many beer kit brews. That's exactly what we want to foster -- joy in the brewing process.

We're calling our kits "Mead Magic" and we launched a Kickstarter campaign on Friday to raise enough money to start the business off with 200 kits. The link for the project is at http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/757660972/mead-magic. If you know anyone who'd be keen to be behind this, let 'em know. Our campaign will succeed if people know about it, so we are trying to reach homebrewers, beekeepers and anyone with an interest in mead.

If this takes off like I hope it will, my dream is that we'll be able to work with beekeepers who go the extra mile to harvest varietals, and incorporate those varietals into Mead Magic kits. My goldenrod honey meads are yummy, but one of my best meads came from a California wildflower honey. It's really fun to experiment!

I'm not asking for backers, just folks to share this page to people who might be interested in the project and the product. These campaigns succeed when you've got a good idea (which I think we have) and enough word-of-mouth. Thank you!


----------



## PewHeretic (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it's a great idea and am excited about it with/for you. We plan on brewing and were hoping to do so this year but this is our third year to keep bees in our own yard and the honey production has been dismal.  But we will continue and hopefully grow. I very much look forward to visiting your site and following your lead. I think you're really on to a good idea and I'll do what I can in this Navy town in Southeast Georgia.

Ken


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, Ken, we appreciate it! Don't give up yet -- it only takes a quart of honey for a gallon of sweet mead, which makes about 10 beer bottles' worth. Not a lot, but enough to boast about it to your friends!


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

May I offer a solution as to your problem of "what to do with a couple hundred pounds of extra fall honey"... I would happily accept small or large donations of said honey!!! I am glad your fall flow went well. My wife keeps telling me we need to make mead. Good luck with your mead kits.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, much.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

If you're still following this project, we were able to arrange an international backer level (without the honey -- honey import laws are really tough) and a twofer for folks who want one to brew and another for a gift.

Thanks to all who have forwarded on the project link!


----------

